# How to correctly stand up in the stirrups?



## littlebird (Jan 22, 2014)

I think the problem is coming from the directions you're getting. If you grip with your knees while trying to stand in the stirrups it often makes it harder to keep your lower leg on the horse. Your lower leg and heel is where your balance should be coming from when you're standing.

I think there are probably other things that are impacting your ability to stay up as well (such as muscle tone, muscle memory, balance and placement of the stirrup bars on the saddle) but the thing with the knees is what stood out to me the most as it is an issue I faced as well when I changed trainers. My stability greatly improved once I learned to keep the lower leg firm and to stop gripping only with the knee.

Also, Here's a vid Evention TV did on galloping position (standing). https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROzIv-GuyZs


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If you're falling back into the saddle, either your legs are too far forward or your upper body is too far back. Standing up in the stirrups is just that. No gripping, pinching, etc. Just stand straight up. Yes you will be over the pommel a bit. You will most likely feel like a little kid playing airplane with your upper body a little ahead of your lower. What standing does is help you find your perfect balance point over your feet. Just grab mane until you think you've found the sweet spot and try letting go.


----------



## ShahzebNasir (Jul 3, 2014)

littlebird said:


> I think the problem is coming from the directions you're getting. If you grip with your knees while trying to stand in the stirrups it often makes it harder to keep your lower leg on the horse. Your lower leg and heel is where your balance should be coming from when you're standing.
> 
> I think there are probably other things that are impacting your ability to stay up as well (such as muscle tone, muscle memory, balance and placement of the stirrup bars on the saddle) but the thing with the knees is what stood out to me the most as it is an issue I faced as well when I changed trainers. My stability greatly improved once I learned to keep the lower leg firm and to stop gripping only with the knee.
> 
> Also, Here's a vid Evention TV did on galloping position (standing). https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROzIv-GuyZs


Thank you so much for the reply!! Yeah I will definitely give squeezing lightly with my calves a try while keeping my heels down! The gripping with knees part makes me feel like I'm going to be thrown over the horse if he is to suddenly stop! I guess this is one of those things that just get better as you ride more?


----------



## ShahzebNasir (Jul 3, 2014)

MyBoyPuck said:


> If you're falling back into the saddle, either your legs are too far forward or your upper body is too far back. Standing up in the stirrups is just that. No gripping, pinching, etc. Just stand straight up. Yes you will be over the pommel a bit. You will most likely feel like a little kid playing airplane with your upper body a little ahead of your lower. What standing does is help you find your perfect balance point over your feet. Just grab mane until you think you've found the sweet spot and try letting go.


I'll do that! Thank you!! Wait so if I am to grab mane then should I be leaning forward slightly? I'll try to go up completely then! Also my knees should remain slightly bent to absorb all shocks right? Thank you for your reply!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This is one reason I do dressage instead; no standing in the stirrups. Sorry, that isn't helpful.

Hang in there. In the beginning it can be very challenging but you get it. Riding is much harder than people assume it will be.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

When a horse is moving, your body should be allowed to move with the horse in order to stay in balance. This is one of the big advantages of using horses for physical therapy. The person sitting on the horse's back must be constantly adjusting to stay in balance. In watching therapeutic riding, one can often observe the rider's muscles become softer after the first few minutes because of this constant movement of the muscles. It is almost like getting a free massage in addition to the riding.

Tense muscles may be a result of mental tension, holding one's breath, bracing against impact, or trying to hold on to the sides of the horse. Tense muscles slow one's reaction time. They also cause the muscles to exert more effort than necessary to effect movement. This excess effort may, also, cause over-reaction. 

When standing in the stirrups, it is important to keep one's weight centered over the stirrups or they will swing. Slight pressure of the leg against the horse may help stabilize a rider, but it is best to let the natural shape of the horse's body create this pressure.

A rider may lower his center of gravity by inclining his upper body forward. When doing this, however, he must flex his legs and move his rear backward to remain in balance.


----------



## ShahzebNasir (Jul 3, 2014)

TXhorseman said:


> When a horse is moving, your body should be allowed to move with the horse in order to stay in balance. This is one of the big advantages of using horses for physical therapy. The person sitting on the horse's back must be constantly adjusting to stay in balance. In watching therapeutic riding, one can often observe the rider's muscles become softer after the first few minutes because of this constant movement of the muscles. It is almost like getting a free massage in addition to the riding.
> 
> Tense muscles may be a result of mental tension, holding one's breath, bracing against impact, or trying to hold on to the sides of the horse. Tense muscles slow one's reaction time. They also cause the muscles to exert more effort than necessary to effect movement. This excess effort may, also, cause over-reaction.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!! Yup you're absolutely right! I don't know before I couldn't stand in the stirrups that well but now suddenly I seem to be able to do it pretty good!! I guess time just makes you better in riding! Can't wait for my fourth week of riding to start this coming Monday!


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

I'm glad things are improving. Practice improves most activities as long as its good practice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

It also takes a while - as in a few weeks of dedicated training - for many people to be able to develop the strength and balance to stay up in your stirrups without tipping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dznyntnh (Jul 21, 2013)

When I started dressage lessons about two months ago, the first thing my trainer did was have me stand in my irons and do laps...usually one or two in each direction. His reason for doing this was to get my legs, especially my calves and heels, in the right positions. The first lesson I could barely go three or four steps without sitting down. But as you do it the muscle memory builds and now I can do laps of the dressage ring without ever coming down and it's really built up the strength in my calves and legs, as well as helped my core.


----------

